# Long Island post storm pics



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

Didn't get any while plowing but here are a couple from yesterday after cleaning up around my driveway. We ended up with between 10-12" out here on the east end of the island.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics, never been to LI, I used to plow with a truck just like that.:salute:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*GLAD YOU GUYS GOT SOME MORE SNOW THANKS FOR THE PICS  AND THE OLD GMC LOOKS GREATwesport*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics


----------

